# Heart shaped boxes



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hopefully I have mastered the method of preparing videos for Youtube
Tom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL0-7GUSRdE


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Hopefully I will find time to try this out.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nope, the pictures need a LOT more explanation. The video moves along way too quick and with no info on the pictures I was lost after about 25 seconds.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Nope, the pictures need a LOT more explanation. The video moves along way too quick and with no info on the pictures I was lost after about 25 seconds.


I had prepared a reply but lost it before I had a chance to post it as I was trying to add an attachment.
The contents was never designed as a method of showing how to do it but for me to see what I could produce from the original videos I have produced. There is also a need to have a firm understanding of how the template guides are used.
I have also been keeping up with technology and produced my new 'Jig Holder' which is simpler than the new one shown in the video so I have jumped ahead with new techniques but I have not had the opportunity to video the results.

Tom


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW!
When you get the video finished with all the instructions, I sure want to see it. Thanks, Tom.
Gene


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh I see... it's a teaser..lol. Well that works!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

CanuckGal said:


> Oh I see... it's a teaser..lol. Well that works!


Maybe....maybe not. At any rate, color me "teased".


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Heart Shaped boxes*



CanuckGal said:


> Oh I see... it's a teaser..lol. Well that works!


As I tried to explain it was experimental. Material taken from a number of video I have produced giving all the details, but too long for You Tube.

It was also to show the techniques I have been using with my style of Jig Holder; simple to produce and at less cost than the 'Cam' method 

Tom


----------



## SoCalDave (Dec 26, 2009)

Was there sound with your video? I wasn't able to access it if there was. It would be very helpful. I'm trying to figure out how to route a concave bead on the edge of the box and round off the rest of the top (rest of top higher than the edge). Then I want to cut a name through the top with a scroll saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

The links below may help 

Router Forums - View Single Post - Hello from Down Under
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/3944-hello-down-under.html
also see below
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21345&filter=26819&pn=26819
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000555AA.pdf

Check out Harry's gallery on the left side link of the post for many more tips.

=====
=======


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Sound! please -- narration with the movie would help the instructional video...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Welcome Dave.*



SoCalDave said:


> Was there sound with your video? I wasn't able to access it if there was. It would be very helpful. I'm trying to figure out how to route a concave bead on the edge of the box and round off the rest of the top (rest of top higher than the edge). Then I want to cut a name through the top with a scroll saw.


Welcome to the RouterForums *Dave*. Glad you joined.


----------



## SoCalDave (Dec 26, 2009)

BJ: Thanks for your help. I'll check them out ASAP. It's slow going right now - too many projects, too little itme.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

SoCalDave said:


> Was there sound with your video? I wasn't able to access it if there was. It would be very helpful. I'm trying to figure out how to route a concave bead on the edge of the box and round off the rest of the top (rest of top higher than the edge). Then I want to cut a name through the top with a scroll saw.


Dave
The experiment was to go from written material to video. I am new to video making and this was my first attempt at posting it on You Tube. 

No there was no sound attached as this is one of the projects I had put together so that I could get people to see what I have written on a CD-ROM, but I was told that unfortunately not everyone has access to a computer so it was simply book material presented as video to be viewed on their television. It was also a means of presenting my method at a seminar, so there would have been a great deal of verbal sound (personal) from me at the presentation. It was converted to Video as I was interested in an alternative methods of presenting my* New Routing Techniques*

As this conversion of what I have written is still in the early stages of production it will take me a while to produce a series of 'Teaching' Videos.

I have submitted to You Tube other project material showing some of the techniques I have developed with the aid of the template guides that may be of interest to you.

Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom76 said:


> Dave
> The experiment was to go from written material to video. I am new to video making and this was my first attempt at posting it on You Tube.
> 
> No there was no sound attached as this is one of the projects I had put together so that I could get people to see what I have written on a CD-ROM, but I was told that unfortunately not everyone has access to a computer so it was simply book material presented as video to be viewed on their television. It was also a means of presenting my method at a seminar, so there would have been a great deal of verbal sound (personal) from me at the presentation. It was converted to Video as I was interested in an alternative methods of presenting my* New Routing Techniques*
> ...


On the 17th of January 2007, this was part of my post:
I'm sure all this will make more sense when Tom eventually releases a DVD course in plunge routing, 'till then have fun,Harry

Because I mentioned it so often, it became embarrassing because in PM's members were suggesting that I was Tom's agent and wanting to know when THE DVD was going to be introduced.


----------

